# 08' Kawasaki Vulcan 900 problem...



## doates (Mar 21, 2013)

I screwed up and let my 08' Vulcan 900 sit up for about a year with a half a tank of gas. When I tried to start it all it would do is turn over but would not actually fire. I looked in the gas tank and as you can imagine the tank was in bad shape (rust). 
I took the tank off and cleaned it as good as possible. I removed all the rust and rinsed it several times with gas and then filled it up. I replaced the spark plugs and the battery. I tried to crank it up again and it did the same thing. It would turn over. But would not fire. 
I am going to change the oil and air filter and see if this does the trick. But I am running out of ideas. Does anyone have any experience with these issues or any ideas of what I should do? 
The bike is a 08 Kawasaki Vulcan 900cc Classic/fuel injected.
Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## divinginn (Mar 22, 2013)

The carbs will probably need cleaning,also check to see if it has spark.


----------



## doates (Mar 22, 2013)

divinginn said:


> The carbs will probably need cleaning,also check to see if it has spark.



I'll do that. Thanks..


----------



## fishbait (Mar 22, 2013)

Sitting that long. First see if the fuel pump is working. should be able to hear it run when you turn the key on an try to crank it. EFI does not have carbs,has injectors. If tank is full of rust you probably will have to replace fuel pump.


----------



## SkintRider (Apr 22, 2013)

There may be a screen filter if the pump is built into bottom of tank or an inline filter if pump is external.


----------



## 440Mopar (Apr 30, 2013)

floats stuck . front carb is easy, the back one is a pain its under the seat and packed in the frame


----------



## fishbait (Apr 30, 2013)

440Mopar said:


> floats stuck . front carb is easy, the back one is a pain its under the seat and packed in the frame



 It is a Kawasaki Vulcan with EFI.
 Not a Suzuki Intruder with carbs.


----------



## rayjay (May 1, 2013)

You could easily end up replacing every part of the fuel system. Injectors, fuel lines, regulator, pump, tank, filter, etc.  Might be cheaper to find a good running wrecked bike.


----------



## 440Mopar (May 1, 2013)

ohh I had flashbacks from a suzuki , that one made me hate motorcycles .


----------

